
SciSharp (Data Science, Machine Learning and AI for .NET) - tosh
https://scisharp.github.io/SciSharp/
======
tosh
via
[https://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/1157385979071778817...](https://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/1157385979071778817?s=20)

